# Why does our closet smell musty?



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

And what can I do about it?? It has hardwood floors and mostly hanging clothes. Shoes. DH and I have been sniffing around for weeks trying to determine where the odor is originating, but no luck. Is there something we can spray that would help? I was thinking maybe TTO mixed with water. Now I'm all paranoid and feel like all my clothes smell musty...

TIA,
-e


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

hang a bundle of lavender in muslin in there ... or tuck a bowl of baking soda and lemon rinds in the corner and see if it improves ... you could also wash all the clothes, remove the shoes for a bit (and deordorize them while you're at it), and give it a good wash with soapy water with a splash of tea tree oil before putting everything back in

i bet it's the shoes ... you could tuck muslin packets of baking soda and tea tree oil in each one


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I use to live in a place with lots of humidity. For the closet I used a system that used some type of pellets. Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

I had this happen before. I still have no idea what caused it...The smell didn't improve until I took all the clothes out and rewashed them, I used no detergent in case it was build up. I took the shoes outside and let them air. I put baking soda on the carpet and let it sit over night, then vacuumed it up the next day. I scrubbed down walls. I opened the doors to the closet and let them stay open day and night with the windows open in the room.

Looking back on it...I think it was build up in the clothes because now my bath towels are starting to smell musty...Maybe I should start using hot water?


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Make sure clothes and shoes are completly dry before you put them away.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

Though it goes against my general energy saving ideals, I have heard the suggestion of using an incandescent bulb in closets and leaving it on for a few hours a day. The heat will help to dry things out a bit. I think this was a tip from Martha Stewart.

Can you leave the closet door open, at least at times? This might help too.

Other than that - cedar, though I think it will just cover the smell (and keep out moths), but not address the problem.

The desiccant pellets are a good idea. My parents have those in their coat closet.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraNicole* 
.Maybe I should start using hot water?









I find that if I only ever do cold water washes, things do start to get slightly dingy and not so fresh, so I do occasional hot water washes.

Also, make sure things are drying pretty quickly. I line dry my clothes (inside, I'm in an apartment), but if it's really humid, it will take so long to dry that they'll end up musty so I use the dryer.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

here's the type of product I used (not the exact brand)
http://www.spacesavers.com/keepitdry.html

I bought mine in the laundry section of Wal-Mart.


----------

